# Met little one for first time UPDATE!



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Morning ladies

Well our turn is here we met our lo for the first time yesterday and it was just magical I'am on cloud 9 and can't wait for intros to start tomorrow  

It's been a long journey and we have been linked with lo since April.

I know it's a rocky road and there are so many of you still waiting but hang on in there your turn will come   at times we thought we would never reach this point but we have. And it is so worth the wait.

Sending big hugs to everyone   x x x x


----------



## todymom (Jan 30, 2015)

This was such a beautiful post, congratulations and many happy days ahead X


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

How lovely meeting your lo for the first time. Good luck with intros, they will be home with you soon.


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

So chuffed for you Hun, hopefully we will catch up at one of the LA get togethers one day!

Xx


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Enjoy your intros tommorow and let us know how it goes if your not too shattered x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey ladies
It's been a whirl wind but we have made it through day 4 of intros and it's going fantastic lo is so gorgeous and happy. We took lo out for most of the day today and I can't stop smiling, lo is coming to ours tomorrow for a visit so exciting x x
Big hugs to everyone


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah fab news mumanddad, nearly there now! When's move day?


----------

